# Un menu caché dans l'iPod Mini



## kitetrip (10 Juillet 2004)

Lu sur un avi dans Ciao

 "LE MENU CACHE
  Comme ses grands fréres,il posséde un menu caché, si intéressés voici la manip:
  il faut d'abord faire un reset 
  en appuyant sur le bouton menu et le bouton sélection (celui se trouvant au milieu de la molette) pendant environ 6 secondes. Un logo Apple apparait alors. 

  Il faut appuyer sur le bouton précédent et le bouton de selection jusqu'à ce qu'un logo Apple inversé apparaisse. 
  Vous êtes alors dans le menu caché de l'iPod mini. Plein de tests sont présent : 
  notamment  un test qui permet d'un seul coup d'en effectuer 5 !!
  une entrée permet de faire un reset au mini (pour sortir du menu caché) 
   tests des bouton du mini et de la télécommande 
   tests pour le disque dur et la batterie 
   test de l'écran et du contraste 
   affichage de la température du disque dur ( !) 
   etc... "

 Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?


----------



## minime (11 Juillet 2004)

Ça semble authentique, en effectuant une recherche dans Google à propos de ces menus on peut trouver plusieurs articles, par exemple sur macworld.com.


----------



## Onra (12 Juillet 2004)

Je possède un iPod original et il y avait déjà un menu caché qui ne comporte principalement que des tests. Par contre le coup de la pomme inversée je pense que c'est du pipo.


----------



## chupastar (12 Juillet 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un iPod original et il y avait déjà un menu caché qui ne comporte principalement que des tests. Par contre le coup de la pomme inversée je pense que c'est du pipo.


 
Non c'est bien la toute vérité!

Je viens à l'instant de le faire sur mon iPod mini, il y a bien des tests, et le logo d'Apple inversé c'est aussi vrai.

Il faut maintenant que je test un peu tout ça...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un mini bleu mais j'ai pas réussi a faire la manip


----------



## Tite Flo (12 Juillet 2004)

C'est bien joli, mais ça sert à quoi ?


----------



## vincmyl (13 Juillet 2004)

A savoir ou en est ton iPod


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2004)

Euh, comment on fait  cette manip avec un Ipod 2G? merci les gars.


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2004)

C'est un peu different que sur le 3G..enfin qd je l'ai fait sur le mien... j'ai eu des suers froides...

Si qq sait ce que contient le menu caché de la  2.2 par rapport a la 2.1..
merci


----------



## mandrax_fr (16 Juillet 2004)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur Macgeneration,
et comme un petit nouveau possédant un mini ipod je viens de tenter d'obtenir le menu caché mais rien, j'arrive bien a faire le resest (menu + selection pdt 6sec) la pomme s'affiche ensuite je reste appuyer sur précédent et selection, et au bout de quelques secondes je me retrouve sous le menu classique, pas de Pomme inversé en vue.

Une solution ?


----------



## chupastar (16 Juillet 2004)

J'ai suivi ce qu'à dis kitetrip et ça fonctionne avec mon mini...


----------



## Onra (22 Juillet 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est bien la toute vérité!
> 
> Je viens à l'instant de le faire sur mon iPod mini, il y a bien des tests, et le logo d'Apple inversé c'est aussi vrai.
> 
> Il faut maintenant que je test un peu tout ça...


 Effectivement, même sur mon iPod 1G, on voit (très rapidement) la pomme inversée avant d'afficher le menu de test. Dans les premières versions du firmware, ça n'était pas du tout comme ça. D'ailleurs si ça en intéresse certains, je dois avoir le firmware 1.0 sur le CD d'origine de mon iPod


----------



## _m_apman (22 Juillet 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi ce qu'à dis kitetrip et ça fonctionne avec mon mini...


+1
Mais bon, c'est quand même un menu qui sert à rien qu'a fait des diagnostics, non ? 
  Donc, je vois pas bien l'intêrèt.


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

il paraitrait que ca permet également de régler et modifier le gain sonore du mini ipod, ceci via le menu AUDIO "AUDIO = displays audio gain. Can move up as high as 127 by pressing Forward button. Default is 120"

perso j'ai un mini ipod ricain et la je viens de recevoir un nouveau de l'apple store francais, je suis décu par le volume sonore de mini ipod francais, mais si il est possible d'augmenter le gain pour le faire passer de 96dB à 120dB via ce menu ca m'interresse grandement et ca devrait en interresser plus d'un.

Parcontre moi je n'arrive tjs pas à accéder à ce menu caché, avec aucuns de mes 2 mini ipods


----------



## _m_apman (25 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> il paraitrait que ca permet également de régler et modifier le gain sonore du mini ipod, ceci via le menu AUDIO "AUDIO = displays audio gain. Can move up as high as 127 by pressing Forward button. Default is 120"
> 
> perso j'ai un mini ipod ricain et la je viens de recevoir un nouveau de l'apple store francais, je suis décu par le volume sonore de mini ipod francais, mais si il est possible d'augmenter le gain pour le faire passer de 96dB à 120dB via ce menu ca m'interresse grandement et ca devrait en interresser plus d'un.
> 
> Parcontre moi je n'arrive tjs pas à accéder à ce menu caché, avec aucuns de mes 2 mini ipods


 En effet, j'arrive à modifier le gain depuis la section "AUDIO" du menu caché. Sur le mien (from overseas), il est à 120.
Sinon, aucun problème pour arriver jusqu'au menu caché...


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

je capte vraiment pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à accéder au menu, tu peux me dire précisemment comment tu t'y prends ? 
Es tu en firmware 1.1 ?


----------



## _m_apman (25 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> je capte vraiment pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à accéder au menu, tu peux me dire précisemment comment tu t'y prends ?


iPod allumé depuis le menu général :
 - J'appuie simultanément sur "Menu" et "Action" (je commence par enfoncer Menu, puis Action) jusqu'au redémarrage de l'engin
 - Dès que je voie la pomme à l'endroit, je maintiens les touches "Prev" et "Action" appuyées (je commence par enfoncer Prev, puis Action) jusqu'à ce que je voie la pomme à l'envers.
That's all !



			
				mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> Es tu en firmware 1.1 ?


Absolument.


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

rien a faire, quand ca veut pas ca veut pas  

Mon ipod est formaté Windows, peut etre que seul les formatés Mac peuvent accéder au menu caché ?


----------



## _m_apman (25 Juillet 2004)

Le mien est en effet formaté mac.
Mais celà m'étonnerait que le menu caché dépende du type de formatage... 
_C'est, en quelques sortes, une manière polie de dire que je doute ta façon de faire !  _


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est en effet formaté mac.
> Mais celà m'étonnerait que le menu caché dépende du type de formatage...
> _C'est, en quelques sortes, une manière polie de dire que je doute ta façon de faire !  _


ba en fait ya bien un moment lorsque je suis sur l'écran avec le logo Apple et que je maintiens les touches enfoncées, ou je vois une sorte de clipement, mais après cela je retombe lamentablement   sur le menu normal et la pomme inversée ba quedechi


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Juillet 2004)

C'EST BON, j'y suis enfin arrivé à accéder à ce Menu Caché, en fait il ne faut pas attendre que la Pomme après le reset s'affiche, il faut appuyer sur << + Selection avant que le logo de la pomme s'affiche, cad dès qu'il a rebooté.

PS : merci à atarxerxes pour l'astuce


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ba en fait ya bien un moment lorsque je suis sur l'écran avec le logo Apple et que je maintiens les touches enfoncées, ou je vois une sorte de clipement, mais après cela je retombe lamentablement   sur le menu normal et la pomme inversée ba quedechi




Essaye avec la manip d'ipodfanatic  qui est un peu différente


----------

